# How Many Characters Do YOU have?



## tyrant_wolf3939 (Jan 11, 2010)

I have way too many fursonas...all with a Biography and etc. So, i want to ask...how many do you have?


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

2

 one is what i use often the other was made for RPs when i was re inclined to do them


----------



## Jelly (Jan 11, 2010)

I have three of them.
1. Me, if you want to count that as a character, as a stupid bat face.
2. A redneck bat that vomits and stuff, I guess.
3. A rockabilly spotted bat that looks like Jon Spencer bender bender

shit i need to diversify

i guess my sl character if you want to consider that a character
thats a bat-human girl with a crazy pompador, gigantic sideburns, is like 8 feet tall and has satyr legs


----------



## xcliber (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never sat down and written about any of mine, but I have 5 major ones with full or partially (WIP) complete backstories, personalities, etc.

I'm always adding to them and changing them so I never bothered to write any of them down.


----------



## Duality Jack (Jan 11, 2010)

one is a demon with obvious overtones but i found it too camp

the one i use is a quirky bartender :V


----------



## Riley (Jan 11, 2010)

2 - Riley, who's just me as an anthropomorphic otter, and Rekkin, who's a werewolf character I made 6 years ago for a D&D campaign.  I've ended up using Rekkin as an RP character more than once, and he's my main in the MMO City of Villains.

I guess I have a thing for Rs?


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 12, 2010)

'Sonas? 1.5. That is, one, plus a retired one.

Characters? Literally hundreds. Some original, some fan characters, some bio-ed, some not.


----------



## Seas (Jan 12, 2010)

I have one fursona, which has thought-out background in my universe. I also use him in roleplays with slight alterations for plausibility in the rp's setting (basically, gear and biological enhancements or lack of them).
I also have a few major characters for my universe which are detailed in sense of background and personality but there are a lot of less important ones (or those who will get important later on in my planned story) which will have their personality detailed as the need arises.


----------



## quayza (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe around 1-5 for me.


----------



## nutz (Jan 12, 2010)

currently none, working on my first


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Three, kinda.

Got Morroke the wolverine. My current one Mark Grizzlepaw. And there's a character I probably will never draw or really flesh out, Cassadaga the Snow Leopard.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 12, 2010)

just me


----------



## Gight (Jan 12, 2010)

One.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Fursonas: Carson and Haze. Carson's the happy-go-lucky rocker guy, and Haze is the quiet psychotic bitch.

Characters: Do you want me to list them all? There's about 23.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Fursonas: Carson and Haze. Carson's the happy-go-lucky rocker guy, and Haze is the quiet psychotic bitch.
> 
> Characters: Do you want me to list them all? There's about 23.


I see your eliminating and not making new characters and fursonas is going well, Shenz :V


----------



## X (Jan 12, 2010)

one, but it can transform into anything of any gender; so i only need one.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I see your eliminating and not making new characters and fursonas is going well, Shenz :V


You know I'll never change :3


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You know I'll never change :3


It was pretty funny when you were trying to convince yourself that you could, though


----------



## Morroke (Jan 12, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> You know I'll never change :3



Curious, why not just be a shapeshifter for species? Then you can keep the favorite traits + species and not feel like you have to make a new character but rather a new form which is never permanent (or rather, could be).


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 12, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It was pretty funny when you were trying to convince yourself that you could, though


Haha, I still laugh about that. :V



Morroke said:


> Curious, why not just be a shapeshifter for species? Then you can keep the favorite traits + species and not feel like you have to make a new character but rather a new form which is never permanent (or rather, could be).


I COULD do that....I'd have to think about it.


----------



## Jashwa (Jan 12, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Curious, why not just be a shapeshifter for species? Then you can keep the favorite traits + species and not feel like you have to make a new character but rather a new form which is never permanent (or rather, could be).


She tried that for awhile.


----------



## Erewolf (Jan 12, 2010)

I just have...Me... =/ Not really a character but a online fursona of myself


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Jan 13, 2010)

I have 13 characters, last I counted. Only one is an actual fursona, the rest are anthro characters I roleplay with.


----------



## Beta Link (Jan 13, 2010)

I have one fursona, Brennan, who's basically me as a raven. But I also have another character I've never really bothered to develop much, cause for now, he's only being used as the antagonist in a short story for English class: a dove called Raphael who wants mankind exterminated, possibly along with religion as well.


----------



## Iflyte (Jan 13, 2010)

I have about 3 character's with complete backgrounds, all of which I use in a story that I've progressively pieced together since I was 16.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 13, 2010)

3 not counting different forms of them.

Shark
Krahs
Dragon13

:3


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2010)

Just one, and it hasn't changed much since its creation.


----------



## Ricia (Jan 13, 2010)

I've got like three fursonas, but my coyote one (named Landy) is the only one I use actively. Character wise I've got way too many and seems like I'm getting more all the time.


----------



## Fatal_Wolf (Jan 13, 2010)

I only have one White Wolf ironicly named Wolf lol


----------



## Lomberdia (Jan 13, 2010)

I have two1) Lomberdia which is just me as my beloved Storm cat.2) Crimson which is Lomberdia's servent. She looks like a cross between the yoshi from smach bros. melee (they used a younger yoshi in brawl thats why he looks....weird and more rounded) and the living bone heartless from Kingdom hearts 2. I only really use Crimson as a servent but I have made a few mini 1 page comics with her being the main character in them.


----------



## Umbreon (Jan 16, 2010)

One fursona, two characters. The one I would have no matter what is Hikari, pretty much the umbreon I wish I could be. Using her I got into an rp kick and made Jxuten, a half-wolf and Tender Hand, a kitsune that can shift between genders and varying degrees of animal.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Jan 16, 2010)

one fursona, 2 charcters, One is Trinity (Arctic white wolf, light green eyes, quad, scars on her body and muzzle) and the other is Jade, ( another Arctic white wolf with jade color eyes and greenish blue eyes)


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 16, 2010)

A lot of named characters, about six of them main. Most aren't anthros, and none of them a fursona.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 19, 2010)

Just the one, my fursona.


----------



## Kolbe (Jan 19, 2010)

Two so far, but Shenzi keeps pestering me to have a male character. >_>


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 21, 2010)

2, Haru (wolf) and Adrian (G. Shepherd)


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

Urg.  I have four characters?  Each of them have complete storylines and backgrounds that I RP with my long-time RP partner.

Taasla, Necro, Teresa, and Miranda.


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Jan 21, 2010)

Phalene said:


> Two so far, but Shenzi keeps pestering me to have a male character. >_>


I bet she's been offering to make you one too. :3

As for me, none.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Taasla said:


> Urg.*  I have four characters?*  Each of them have complete storylines and backgrounds that I RP with my long-time RP partner.
> 
> Taasla, Necro, Teresa, and Miranda.



Why is there a question mark there?


----------



## Taasla (Jan 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Why is there a question mark there?



Because I was unsure if we're equating fursonas to characters.  If we were talking about fursonas, then I'd have none.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 21, 2010)

Taasla said:


> Because I was unsure if we're equating fursonas to characters.  If we were talking about fursonas, then I'd have none.



Oh I see. I use my fursona as a character in RP so, he has two roles lol.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 21, 2010)

tyrant_wolf3939 said:


> I have way too many fursonas...all with a Biography and etc. So, i want to ask...how many do you have?



I only have one avatar persona, but I have lots of characters.  Haven't counted them all recently, but I know by now I'd run out of fingers and toes well before counting them all.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 21, 2010)

i made a fagbull
also
uh
sometimes i draw rabbit girls


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 21, 2010)

I have a Fursona, a sub-Fursona, a couple Animas, and a few characters.


----------



## Jelly (Jan 21, 2010)

MeisuWeasel said:


> I have a Fursona, a sub-Fursona, a couple Animas, and a few characters.



whats a sub-fursona


wait
whats an anima


----------



## 2-Tailed Taymon (Jan 21, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> whats a sub-fursona
> 
> 
> wait
> whats an anima


 

Sub-Fursona- more than an Anima, less than a Fursona. He's my "inner male side" so to speak.

Anima- more important to you than a character, less than a Fursona. A friend of mine started calling these kinds of characters "Animas" on a different site and it caught on there.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a main, this female snow leopard one, but if you were to count -everything-, including girl and boy variants, it'd look like the Marvel vs Capcom character select screen.


----------



## Benezia (Jan 22, 2010)

I have about six, and that's probably all I'll ever come up with.


Desiree: A stuck-up French, feline fashion designer and rich girl. She's nationally famous in France for her brands of clothes.

Devona: A street-wise deinonychus herm from New York. She has more of a 'ghetto' personality.

Malith: An evil succubus-like vampire bat that seduces men for their blood.

Sillith: A mysterious, gypsy fortune teller / medium. She's a naga/serpent.

Alesia: A 'gentle-giant'-like character that has an affinity with nature. She's a forest dragoness.

Bella: A bubbly, cheerful, Texan cowgirl. (Literal meaning to COWgirl)



I try to relate my characters to well-known stereotypes of their countries and species. It gives the viewer more to relate and grow attached to. :3


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2010)

Fursonas; Maybe 1.

Characters ( animals, humans, monsters...) 6 I think. I lost count.

two car monsters, a humanoid computer, a rotting spirit, octopusman, angry toaster.


----------



## Jaga (Jan 23, 2010)

Just 1, its because i see her as the REAL me...the inside spirit me...therefore there could only be one true me


----------



## kyle19 (Jan 23, 2010)

Two at the moment, a Dragon and a dog.


----------



## KariLion (Jan 27, 2010)

I have me... and then, let's see.... technically only two other characters that I care much about. Others come and go or stories and RPs and the like, but they're nothing special XD


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 27, 2010)

Just two


----------



## Telnac (Jan 27, 2010)

one


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 27, 2010)

I only have one fursona that I see myself as, but I have multiple characters. Just for the heck of it:

Captain Draconius Tarsai Draken (male, fursona and primary character)
Darwin Arcticus (male, Gryphon)
Flia Galeron (female, Firebird)
Blue Fox of Faith (male, original secies: Vulpa)

Chesna Tre'shira (female, Unicorn)
D'lara Rhapsos (female, Dragon)
Tileena Alkai (female, Raccoon)
Yajmei (female, original species: Ru'mar)
Hiroshi Talbana (male, Pegasai)

Bluestone (male, Wolf)
Coriana (female, Skunk)
Minearus Husda (male, Lion)
Fenrick Fenlocke (male, Fox)
Fenrika Fenlocke (female, Fox)
Atrius Callabon (male, Parasaurolophus)
Xercoma (male, Ferrett)
Solara (female, Kangaroo)
Solana (female, Kangaroo)

Kilas Dante (male, dragon, antagonist)
Dalmatia (female, unknown species)
Gaius McLaren (male, Raptor)

This list doesn't include such characters as political leaders and whatnot, nor characters from my third major original species: the Arkonians.

Anymore info available on request, if you wish.

*Note: As I said, I only have one fursona. The rest are just characters in the fic-verse storyline.*


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Jan 27, 2010)

My second fursona is an anthropomorphic Tom Cruise.


----------



## Raineyangel81 (Jan 28, 2010)

just one


----------



## Damian (Feb 4, 2010)

I have eight characters working on a nineth (plan to have ten)


----------



## nimbus_terrafaux (Feb 4, 2010)

i have just 1. i still need help on getting him drawn out!


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 4, 2010)

I have to admit...I'm seriously considering a second fursona as I can't help but get annoyed at the stigma of the "Spyro recolor." Honestly, I don't care for such things in the Sonic fandom and I don't want to continue that in the Spyro community.

The problem, though, is that I want to keep my dragon 'sona, but I am having difficulty with a design that works as a bipedal, winged dragon that doesn't look like a dragon from the Spyro-verse. I dunno...

But if I do officially go with an alternate 'sona, it will be unrelated to the DragonStar ficverse, and will likely be a raccoon. Fox Glove has me stuck on the idea that a 'coon my actually fit me...and I am likely to agree with her.

But we'll see.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 4, 2010)

I only have one. And he stays in my mind. Although his color and ear-patterns change from time to time.


----------



## Gothhana (Feb 6, 2010)

I have one, or two if you count my bad-side.


----------



## voodoo predator (Feb 6, 2010)

5 of them, 4 of them are furry, and 4 of them are parts of me. They're all except for #5 part of my story in progress that takes place after the events of Halo 3 (haha laugh all you want but I'm serious about this. Plus it really dosn't have much to do with Master Chief, or the covenent they're just little things in the story). 
1. Shayu Hytzu - Wolven (white fur). Represents: kindness, bravery, curiosity, good nature, and uh hornyness XD. Sex: Male. Father of Duke.
Military Bio - High ranking military officer romanticly involved with Sharon Thompson. Veteran of World War lll. Participant in GST-107 Gene splicing experiment, one of nine survivors. Growth of fur fangs claws and other wolf traits resulted from experiment. Other results include Stong muscle growth in the legs as well as near bullet proof skin. 
2. Duke Hytzu - Wolven (white fur). Represents: Nothing really acts about the same as Shayu but a little more serious. Sex male. Son of Shayu, father of Victoria and Jason.
Military Bio - Son of General Shayu Hytzu. Remarkable similarities. All traces of Shayu's wolven genes seem to have been transferd to his son. Leader of Elite Combat squad. No actual rank, but takes orders only from a colonial or higher. Romanticaly involved with Katie Smith.
3. Victoria Hytzu - Wolven (purple fur, white fur on belly). Represents: metrosexuality, shyness, kindness, fear, and helplessness. Sex: Female. Daughter of Duke.
Bio - She has always been kind of a whimp, she never stood up for herself as a kid (or teen for that matter) although she probably easily could have. She has one little brother named Jason. She was commonly picked on by others because people feared what she was. She even had thoughts of suicide. But she loved her family and would commonly stay at home when ever possable. But after a cirtain event she toughend up but she still was a bit shy and timid.
4. Jason Hytzu - Wolven (purple fur, white fur on belly, but he dyed it all black). Represents: masculinity (nonmetrosexuality), toughness, immaturity, and pride. Sex: Male. Son of Duke.
Bio - An X-fag who used to at the age of about 15 do all sorts of um... gay things if you catch my drift. He was hit by a falling building :O (holy shit) which sent him into a 10 year comma. After finaly awaking his sexual feelings started to change more towards being straight. He pretty much became a ladies man, hiding his dark past. He is now a mercenary mainly afflicted with the US military. He generaly thinks of himself as a badass. He's got a taste for blood and he knows how to get it.
(Note the last one is not furry but is a part of me)
5. Haraguroi - Demon. Represents: pyscotics, insanity, evil, dark thoughts, darkness, bloodlust. Sex: None. Son of ???
Bio - Born inside the fire......
And those are my 5 main characters. Maybe this was a little on the long side but I always enjoy telling people about my characters.


----------



## Willow (Feb 6, 2010)

1 1/2
Because my main fursona is a wolf, but he has a demon side that's a sergal

My wolf side is Willow while the sergal side is Ash


----------



## RJ-Pilot (Feb 7, 2010)

I have a main fursona, who is just me as a mongoose pretty much, and an alternate fursona who is everything I want to learn to draw better, so he's a fat ferret with a bionic arm. 

Improvement through repetition!


----------



## quayza (Feb 7, 2010)

Had 6 but trimmed it to three.

Dragon
Hyena/canine
ferret


----------



## Ravefox_twi (Feb 7, 2010)

8 foxes 
1 golden retriever 
2 wolves (1 Mackenzie valley/ 1 arctic)
1 husky
1 phoenix
1 dingo
1 tiger
1 sparrow
1 otter
2 hedgies 
2 Arch Angle Foxes 
and 3 robots

and they all have unique back stories.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 7, 2010)

One character to rule them all, one character to find them. 

Fucker doesn't even have a name. 

Shows how goddamn creative I am I guess... 

<.<

Well maybe 2, drew a random person a few times, but it was never consistent enough to form a real "character."


----------



## Satoshi (Feb 7, 2010)

I had two, but Karasu...Eh. He kinda was for fun. Iunno, might draw him again. :V So only Satoshi.

But I have a fuck load of characters for comics I'm working on |D


----------



## Barak (Feb 7, 2010)

You could say three

Barak,Rondeau and Alex


----------

